# MANILA | Park Triangle Corporate Center and Residences | 51 fl | 25 fl | U/C



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Location: 32nd Street and 11th Avenue, Fort Bonifacio
Use: Office, Residential and Retail


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

*Retail podium:*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

^^ There are so many office, shopping and dining areas going up in BGC.


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Update. Site excavation has begun.



chanlatorre said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Update


MXMJ said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BEgHdq9QjM1/?hl=en


----------



## MXMJ (Oct 21, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BE_U8mTJPXb/


----------



## MXMJ (Oct 21, 2013)

Jose Mari said:


> _05|04|2016_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Update


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

excavation in the middle

_06|19|2016_










*megannmonday*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_07|20|2016_










*Mig Isidro*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_07|25|2016_










*Paul Guada Komeda*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

*property_investment_manila*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

bottom right

_10|05|2016_










*Celine Lozare*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_10|12|2016_










*anythingexceptme*


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Update from Alveo


ajosh821 said:


> (C) Alveo Land
> *Superblock* (Ayala Malls, Residences, and Corporate Center)


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_10|30|2016_










*Hazell Mutya Buen*


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Update


ajosh821 said:


> (C) Alveo Land


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_02|01|2017_










*Lorreine Andaya*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_02|03|2017_


This thing is already U/C.









*Julian Rodriguez*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_02|15|2017_










*Mizdee Lao*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_03|28|2017_


Looks like a crane is up.


















*oagorospeo*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_05|20|2018_










*Mayk C. Alegre*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

edit: couldn't find my last post so ended up double posting. go figure.


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_05|22|2018_










*heyitslenelyn*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_11|09|2018_










*Jessa Juntanuelo*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_12|14|2018_










*Daniella Cruz-Valencia*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_05|02|2019_










*bluesmagic14*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_05|17|2019_










*Gian Martinez*


----------



## azumiii (Nov 10, 2014)

How are the office units doing here?
I heard there are unit vacancies for more than year already and still no tenant


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

06|14|2019










*kitstagramz*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_07|24|2019_











*Alexandria Deborja*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_*my photo*


08|17|2019_


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

heartless09 said:


> City Explorer Plus (Corporate Center and Residences)





MunichSwiss said:


> South Tower





reyvil888 said:


> Corporate Center





thomasian said:


> Park Triangle Residences - shot earlier


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*06/04/2022






















*


----------

